# Purchasing a soil sample probe?



## Duxwig (Jun 6, 2021)

Newbie entering the arena. If I had listened to Facebook I would be doing a YardMastery soil test right now. On the flip side, it's not as streamlined going outside of them (as a first timer).

I just setup a Waypoint Memphis account (havent figured out how to use yet...  ) but appears a proper soil sampler probe would be in order to have accurate results. The sample thread was useful as I would have otherwise just dug some up. :lol:

Looking for a cost effective 1st timer probe for an initial test and randomly there after, for a dude who is only setting a goal for tier 1/2?

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B08N4QR9C...pY2tSZWRpcmVjdCZkb05vdExvZ0NsaWNrPXRydWU&th=1


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

A shovel works just fine too.


----------



## jochoada (May 26, 2021)

I did the same as you but after reading reviews of the cheaper probes I purchased this one

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B007IBRWFA/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_glt_fabc_JG4X21VYVPGZCH23A25Y

It's been flawless in clay soil and I even used it to aerate a small area with no issues.

Waypoint is an awesome group. They are local to me in Memphis and I found them super helpful.

Good luck &#128077;


----------



## Duxwig (Jun 6, 2021)

g-man said:


> A shovel works just fine too.


Not the guy I would think to say as such lol, but it is fine. 
Any thing particular with cleaning the shovel? Where are we on a scale of "just shovel it" to "scrub the shovel and wipe down with alcohol prior"?
(Not against the latter just being particular and aiming to do right)


----------



## robjak (Mar 31, 2020)

I bought this 6-7 years ago. It sucks. 1in diameter. Sometimes it has a hard time getting down into the ground.
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00867QML0/ref=ppx_od_dt_b_asin_title_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Definitely get something that is thinner.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Just clean it with water.

If you want to spend money, i suggest getting a proplugger instead. You can use it for soil sample, plugging your lawn, planting bulbs, etc.


----------



## creediddy2021 (Mar 27, 2021)

I have the ProPlugger and it works well. That way you can have a functional plugger for future plants. You only need to scrape the soil into a container and mix it with other areas of your lawn.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B003MRTVUI/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_glt_fabc_F3ZX5HYE3VAVJ7Y9QKBV


----------



## creediddy2021 (Mar 27, 2021)

g-man said:


> Just clean it with water.
> 
> If you want to spend money, i suggest getting a proplugger instead. You can use it for soil sample, plugging your lawn, planting bulbs, etc.


Thanks g-man! +1!! You read my mind.


----------



## Duxwig (Jun 6, 2021)

g-man said:


> Just clean it with water.
> 
> If you want to spend money, i suggest getting a proplugger instead. You can use it for soil sample, plugging your lawn, planting bulbs, etc.


You just made my day. My limited monthly lawn funbux can be reapplied to another area that needs improving.


----------



## Duxwig (Jun 6, 2021)

As an educational follow up in the event another newbie comes this way and finds this thread …

At what point / goal would the soil probe be more reasonably justifiable to invest in?


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

I like the soil probe because it pulls smaller cores and you can do more of them to get a better overall reflective sample, I also use mine occasionally for checking soil moisture levels, or spots where things are just looking weird. But it's not as heavy duty of a probe as a pro-plugger and can easily bend/twist if you hit a hard spot.

If you have a SiteOne nearby this one, for $30, was a good value.


----------



## Vtx531 (Jul 1, 2019)

I've used a "bulb planter" in the past. I think I got it from Menards. Works fine and you can get them locally for less than $10 if you want it right now. I also have the siteone soil probe but ive not used it yet.

https://www.farmandfleet.com/products/635899-fiskars-bulb-planter.html?blaintm_source=google&blaintm_medium=lia&setstore=41&gclid=CjwKCAjwlYCHBhAQEiwA4K21m1LEUASlz8QoDDpMQgl_STyay42X2kPIaYI86NSJBl_kdzdNmCT4hRoCvFwQAvD_BwE#


----------



## San (Jun 21, 2021)

Another vote here for the ProPlugger.

It has 2 depth rings (4" and 6") to help sample the right depth.
It won't bent/break.
You can load it up with a couple of samples before you take them out at the top.
Plus you can get some more use out of it as well.


----------



## Miggity (Apr 25, 2018)

I'm late to the party, but another vote for the proplugger.

Another option is to check with your county extension for soil testing. Winnebago county loans out soil probes with a refundable $10 deposit.


----------



## Duxwig (Jun 6, 2021)

Miggity said:


> I'm late to the party, but another vote for the proplugger.
> 
> Another option is to check with your county extension for soil testing. Winnebago county loans out soil probes with a refundable $10 deposit.


Well that's cool news. Will ask them next time. Didn't see any options explicitly with Brown and it was $22 for a basic test so took a chance on Waypoint for my first.


----------



## Miggity (Apr 25, 2018)

Duxwig said:


> Well that's cool news. Will ask them next time. Didn't see any options explicitly with Brown and it was $22 for a basic test so took a chance on Waypoint for my first.


You did well choosing Waypoint. All WI testing is sent to Marshfield and the basic test is just that - pretty basic. I got the extended test and it only added Ca, Mg, and total soluble salts; no B, Mn, Zn or S.


----------

